# Radio "casa" Bruja



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Chissa se questo forum va bene, qui non scrive quasi mai nessuno..........


Questa sera al mio ritorno a casa da lavoro sono "riuscito" praticamente a non parlare con mia moglie, non mi ha chiesto cosa ho fatto oggi, non mi ha chiesto spiegazioni sugli orari, non ha chiesto dove sono stato.

Io sono anche riuscito ad evitarle di preparami la cena e mi sono arrangiato con un piatto freddo.....................

Chissa, forse questa è la volta buona................


Pensare che questa mattina, dopo esserci divertiti durante la colazione, mi ha persino detto che ieri sera "ha aperto il libro", sinceramente non ho capito quale, ma nelle sue parole era convinta........


L'avvisate voi che sto scrivendo sul forum, o devo chiamarla io?? Ora è in giardino che legge un libro


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Chissa se questo forum va bene, qui non scrive quasi mai nessuno..........
> 
> 
> Questa sera al mio ritorno a casa da lavoro sono "riuscito" praticamente a non parlare con mia moglie, non mi ha chiesto cosa ho fatto oggi, non mi ha chiesto spiegazioni sugli orari, non ha chiesto dove sono stato.
> ...


Lanci...


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lanci...


MK ...


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK ...


Marì delle volte non capisci. Delle volte...


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì delle volte non capisci. Delle volte...


Io capisco una cosa, che qualche volta sarebbe il caso di farci i cazzi nostri ... solo qualche volta.

Non ti sembra che oggi si sia scritto e letto di tutto e di piu'???


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2008)

Vado a chiamare


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io capisco una cosa, che qualche volta sarebbe il caso di farci i cazzi nostri ... solo qualche volta.
> 
> Non ti sembra che oggi si sia scritto e letto di tutto e di piu'???


Sono questioni di principio Marì. Non mi faccio i cazzi miei quando c'è qualcuno che si permette di farsi i cazzi degli altri. E sta qui dentro. E non ha le palle per dire chi è. E perché lo fa.


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK ...


e magari è tua la voce che ho sentito questa mattina......... anche se so che il delatore di oggi era un uomo, almeno così mi è stato riferito


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono questioni di principio Marì. Non mi faccio i cazzi miei quando c'è qualcuno che si permette di farsi i cazzi degli altri. E sta qui dentro. E non ha le palle per dire chi è. E perché lo fa.


Vabbe' come non detto.


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e magari è tua la voce che ho sentito questa mattina......... anche se so che il delatore di oggi era un uomo, almeno così mi è stato riferito


Lancillo', ma va fancul eh.


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono questioni di principio Marì. Non mi faccio i cazzi miei quando c'è qualcuno che si permette di farsi i cazzi degli altri. E sta qui dentro. E non ha le palle per dire chi è. E perché lo fa.


Cara emmekappa2

sento e apprezzo la tua presenza, ma a questo punto sono io a consigliarti discrezione, tanto come vedi il forum è pieno solo di contestatori........

Rischi di rimanere anche tu invischiata in situazioni che è meglio lasciar perdere, ormai è criticabile persino la normale cronaca di un ritorno a casa


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lancillo', ma va fancul eh.


 
Non preoccurti, a fanculo ci si va sempre in due..........


p.s.
e ora spostate in scannatoio pure questo 3D


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara emmekappa2
> 
> sento e apprezzo la tua presenza, ma a questo punto sono io a consigliarti discrezione, tanto come vedi il forum è pieno solo di contestatori........
> 
> Rischi di rimanere anche tu invischiata in situazioni che è meglio lasciar perdere, ormai è criticabile persino la normale cronaca di un ritorno a casa


 
Ma io mica c'ho paura...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E comunque i delatori mi fanno schifo. Anche se io non c'entro nulla, almeno 'sta volta eh...

Un bacio Lanci, stai tranquillo.


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non preoccurti, a fanculo ci si va sempre in due..........
> 
> 
> p.s.
> e ora spostate in scannatoio pure questo 3D


Solo i coglioni vanno in coppia ... trovati un compagno degno in questo caso.


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo i coglioni vanno in coppia ... trovati un compagno degno in questo caso.


I coglioni non vanno in coppia perchè c'è sempre un terzo che fa il PIRLA


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2008)

Ma il punto e':  cosa hai mangiato?


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> I coglioni non vanno in coppia perchè c'è sempre un terzo che fa *il PIRLA*


... e a te tempo fa (ricordi?) te l'hanno dato, quindi sei completo.

MARCH!


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e a te tempo fa (ricordi?) te l'hanno dato, quindi sei completo.
> 
> MARCH!


Non male riesco ad essere coglione e pirla allo stesso tempo.......

mi complimento da solo


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il punto e': cosa hai mangiato?


 
Ho mangiato mezza focaccia con del gorgonzola piccante e della frutta....... (tanto non devo baciare nessuno....)


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il punto e': cosa hai mangiato?




















   in effetti me lo chiedevo anch'io...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> in effetti me lo chiedevo anch'io...


Nel frattempo ho risposto e ora non iniziate con commenti tipo "lo immaginavo"


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho mangiato mezza focaccia con del gorgonzola piccante e della frutta....... (tanto non devo baciare nessuno....)


Piu' che l'alito cattivo il gorgonzala ha degli effetti collaterali gassosi non indifferenti... pero' c'e da dire che con una scorreggina hai disinfestato la casa... poi voi che avete il giardino col ruscelletto (bastardi maledetti io rosico in 3m quadri di balcone con una pianta morta e la piscinetta di Sbarella) puo' sempre tornare utile avere un 100gr di gorgonzola a casa...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che l'alito cattivo il gorgonzala ha degli effetti collaterali gassosi non indifferenti... pero' c'e da dire che con una scorreggina hai disinfestato la casa... poi voi che avete il giardino col ruscelletto (bastardi maledetti io rosico in 3m quadri di balcone con una pianta morta e la piscinetta di Sbarella) puo' sempre tornare utile avere un 100gr di gorgonzola a casa...


L'ho pure scelto io quel formaggio.........

Comunque non ho notato quegli effetti collaterali, domani ti tengo aggiornata............

In quanto al giardino posso assicurarti che "anche questo" sto pagando caro, ma meno male che c'è, se non altro ogni tanto riesco a rilassarmi, anche se..................


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> L'ho pure scelto io quel formaggio.........
> 
> Comunque non ho notato quegli effetti collaterali, domani ti tengo aggiornata............
> 
> In quanto al giardino posso assicurarti che "anche questo" sto pagando caro, ma meno male che c'è, se non altro ogni tanto riesco a rilassarmi, anche se..................


Ben ti sta tie'! Il balcone certe volte salva...

Comunque a ma il gorgonzola fa effeto loffa pestilenziale... non la mangio piu' da quando i vicini m'hanno chiamato i pompieri perche' pensavano a una fuga di gas di citta'... 

Fammi avvertire Bruja che hai mangiato gorgonzola e poi torno...


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho mangiato mezza focaccia con del gorgonzola piccante e della frutta....... (*tanto non devo baciare nessuno.*...)


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ben ti sta tie'! Il balcone certe volte salva...
> 
> Comunque a ma il gorgonzola fa effeto loffa pestilenziale... non la mangio piu' da quando i vicini m'hanno chiamato i pompieri perche' pensavano a una fuga di gas di citta'...
> 
> *Fammi avvertire Bruja che hai mangiato gorgonzola e poi torno*...


guarda che lo sa, bazzicava per la cucina mentre lo spalmavo nella focaccia.


Comunque ti è andata bene che non hanno chiamato la protezione civile


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto, perchè ti vuoi del male??
perchè??ti prego, fammi capire.
ti senti così in colpa da doverti mettere alla berlina??
non c'è altra penitenza??


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


e in messaggistica privata l'alito non si trasmette


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> guarda che lo sa, bazzicava per la cucina mentre lo spalmavo nella focaccia.
> 
> 
> Comunque ti è andata bene che non hanno chiamato la protezione civile


Quindi e' gia; fornita di maschera anti gas? Bene, sia mai ci schiatta la crotala...

Ma mi preoccupava di piu' roba di telefono azzuro e maltrattamenti ai minori..


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lancillotto, perchè ti vuoi del male??
> perchè??ti prego, fammi capire.
> ti senti così in colpa da doverti mettere alla berlina??
> non c'è altra penitenza??


Ha mangiato gorgonzola, nel caso anche tu ti stessi ponendo quella domanda...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lancillotto, perchè ti vuoi del male??
> perchè??ti prego, fammi capire.
> ti senti così in colpa da doverti mettere alla berlina??
> *non c'è altra penitenza??*


 
Che ne sai di penitenza....... dovresti vivere con me qualche giorno per comprendere, purtroppo sul forum si leggono soltanto i miei post spiritosi, o i miei sfoghi di questi periodi, il resto della mia vita è come sempre riservata solo a mia moglie


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e in messaggistica privata l'alito non si trasmette


 

















   basta che non ce la faccio più... Pietà...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi e' gia; fornita di maschera anti gas? Bene, sia mai ci schiatta la crotala...
> 
> Ma mi preoccupava di piu' roba di telefono azzuro e maltrattamenti ai minori..


Alla peggio mi toccherà dormire in giardino sullo stuoino e sotto il gazebo (a sentirmi le cicale tutta la notte)

In effetti considernando sbarella potevano anche toglierti l'affido..... decisamente le assistenti sociali li non lavorano molto bene


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Che ne sai di penitenza....... dovresti vivere con me qualche giorno per comprendere, purtroppo sul forum si leggono soltanto i miei post spiritosi, o i miei sfoghi di questi periodi, il resto della mia vita è come sempre riservata solo a mia moglie


sii buono, io sono nuova (anche se di vecchia pellaccia dura)...indicami dei tuoi post spiritosi affinchè io possa ricredermi..
per ora mi stai simpatico come la ciste che mi tormenta e della quale dovrei liberarmi il 30..


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ha mangiato gorgonzola, nel caso anche tu ti stessi ponendo quella domanda...


questa è davvero stupenda!!!!!

Mi mancava una sana grassa risata


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Alla peggio mi toccherà dormire in giardino sullo stuoino e sotto il gazebo (a sentirmi le cicale tutta la notte)
> 
> In effetti considernando sbarella potevano anche toglierti l'affido..... decisamente le assistenti sociali li non lavorano molto bene


Pero' non ha mai dormito cosi' bene come quella sera...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2008)

Su Asu e Lanci sedetevi sulla vostra ciambella che si fa una gara di overcraft...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> basta che non ce la faccio più... Pietà...


Anche questa è ginnastica, sai che vita per gli addominali????

Una buona risata serve anche a sostenere le guanche cadenti, anche se sono a rischio "rughe d'espressione"


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Anche questa è ginnastica, sai che vita per gli addominali????
> 
> Una buona risata serve anche a sostenere le guanche cadenti, anche se sono a rischio "rughe d'espressione"




















   ancora...


Basta... ma che c'era dentro al gorgonzola


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2008)

Ma poi la gorgonzola era Gin... o un'imitazione dell'Esselunga?


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sii buono, io sono nuova (anche se di vecchia pellaccia dura)...indicami dei tuoi post spiritosi affinchè io possa ricredermi..
> per ora mi stai simpatico come la ciste che mi tormenta e della quale dovrei liberarmi il 30..


Cara mia, devi andare indietro molti mesi perchè il el 2008 praticamente non ho mai scritto perchè ho deciso di allontanarmi dal forum.

Posso però assicuarti che davvero io applico l'ironia in ogni situazione.

Tanto per dirtene una, qualche settimana fa tornado a casa alla sera avevo l'auto in riserva, ma era molto tardi e non avevo voglia di fermarmi a fare gasolio, avevo calcolato che la mattina avrei fatto in tempo ad arrivare fino ad un certo distributore.

Quella mattina ho avuto una discussione con mia moglie prima di uscire di casa ed sono partito nervoso, quindi anche la guida ne ha risentito. Poco dopo la mia partenza ricevo una telefonata di lavoro e mi sono messo a dare assistenza telefonica, arrivo ad entrare in autostrada e mentre faccio la rampa di entrata, sento il motore andare a vuoto: "CAZZO IL GASOLIO", aspetto di rimettere l'auto in piano e penso che il distributore che avevo pensato la sera prima di raggiungere stava a soli 3 km, ma che dovevo superare una lunga salita di un km molto ripida.

Metto il pedale al minimo e riesco a fare quella salita, a quel punto dico: è fatta, orami arrivo anche per inerzia. Tutto questo sempre al telefono, con l'interlocutore che ormai sa del mio problema di rifornimento.

Entro nell'area di servizio ad una velocità di circa 70kmh e il motore è sempre acceso, ma.......... non trovo li all'ingresso un camionista che fa manovra e non sa dove mettersi????

Devo per forza fermarmi e aspettare che si sposti, quando ho strada libera si spegne l'auto!!!!

Ero a 50 mt dalla pompa di benzina: sono scoppiato a ridere talmente forte che pure chi stava al telefono con me mi ha dato del pazzo!!!

Con quello scherzo, ho perso circa 2 ore perchè poi a pieno fatto non riuscivo ad attivare la procedura per spurgare gli iniettori e ho dovuto lasciare la mangia anche a quelli dell'area di servizio.

Io vivo così tutti i giorni della mia vita...........


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' non ha mai dormito cosi' bene come quella sera...


quale delle tante???


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Su Asu e Lanci sedetevi sulla vostra ciambella che si fa una gara di overcraft...


overcraft???

io però sono penalizzato perchè non mi piacciono i fagioli e per questa gara direi che sono il carburante più idoneo


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ancora...
> 
> 
> Basta... ma che c'era dentro al gorgonzola


Non è il gorgonzola, ho messo a dormire il neurone stronzo e ho lasciato libero l'altro, così non litigano


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma poi la gorgonzola era Gin... o un'imitazione dell'Esselunga?


il gin è dolce, dai ..... roba da senza fisico... vado a leggere l'etichetta, torno subito


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è il gorgonzola, ho messo a dormire il neurone stronzo e ho lasciato libero l'altro, così non litigano


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

E' tutto un programma anche il gorgonzola, da film "Frankestain Junior", si chiama IGOR......


Praticamente "Frankestiiiin e Aigor"


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


Ma non è che anche tu a furia di ridere ti metti a scoreggiare?? Perchè se così fosse puoi partecipare anche tu alla gara di overcraft


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma non è che anche tu a furia di ridere ti metti a scoreggiare?? Perchè se così fosse puoi partecipare anche tu alla gara di overcraft


Una ragazza fine come me? Mon dieu...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Una ragazza fine come me? Mon dieu...


Ascolta se lo può fare Lettrice e Asudem........ è poi tranquilla, io sono una TOMBA, non lo dirò a nessuno (in pubblico)


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Una ragazza fine come me? Mon dieu...


E poi non ti è mai capitato anche solo nell'intimità del bagno di fare una scoreggia improvvisa e cominciare a ridere talmente forte da continuare la scoreggia a singhizzo??

E più esce a sighiozzo, più ridi, più ridi e più scoreggi..... un circolo vizioso..... e aria molto viziata


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ascolta se lo può fare Lettrice e Asudem........ è poi tranquilla, io sono una TOMBA, non lo dirò a nessuno (in pubblico)


faccio presente alla spettabile platea che Asudem non scoreggia.
Lievita


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E poi non ti è mai capitato anche solo nell'intimità del bagno di fare una scoreggia improvvisa e cominciare a ridere talmente forte da continuare la scoreggia a singhizzo??
> 
> E più esce a sighiozzo, più ridi, più ridi e più scoreggi..... un circolo vizioso..... e aria molto viziata


Ma ti sembra che io vada a raccontare cose tanto intime a tutto il forum?

Lanci... mi meraviglio di te!

E continuo a ridere


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> faccio presente alla spettabile platea che Asudem non scoreggia.
> Lievita


conosci l'antigravità???

o hai i retrorazzi potenti????


p.s.
ma come, non commenti le mie avventure in auto??


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che io vada a raccontare cose tanto intime a tutto il forum?
> 
> Lanci... mi meraviglio di te!
> 
> E continuo a ridere


Non le raccontare, ma implicatamente hai già ammesso di aver provato simili devastanti esperienze..... li davvero le coronarie sono a rischio


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ma come, non commenti le mie avventure in auto??


ti ricordo che devo subire a breve un intervento.
non posso farmi più male di quanto possa sopportare


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non le raccontare, ma implicatamente hai già ammesso di aver provato simili devastanti esperienze..... li davvero le coronarie sono a rischio


 
No no mai successo, davvero... Ué le mie coronarie sono perfette eh...

Credo...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che io vada a raccontare cose tanto intime a tutto il forum?
> 
> Lanci... mi meraviglio di te!
> 
> E continuo a ridere


e poi puoi sempre dirle con un messaggio privato, così è più discreto. come scoreggiare nei bagni pubblici, esci e ti rendi conto che ti guardano tutti...


Una volta un mio amico raccontò che in campeggio su "una turca" (che non è una donna di facili costumi) emise una scoreggia devastante che un tizio da fuori disse "e la maddonnaaa!!!", lui senza scomporsi e con grande prontezza di spirito rispose "che, tu ciapà denter?" .....

Per chi non conosce il milanese "che, per caso ti ho colpito???"


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2008)

non ce la posso fare.....
chi me lo avrebbe detto nel lontano 2000 che avrei letto l'uomo di bruja impegnato in una gara di peti!!!!
vado a  dirlo a ludovica e al capitano


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti ricordo che devo subire a breve un intervento.
> *non posso farmi più male di quanto possa sopportare*


Racconto un episodio ridicolo e "tu ti fai del male"????

Questa proprio non l'ho capita......... è ironia???


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare.....
> chi me lo avrebbe detto nel lontano 2000 che avrei letto l'uomo di bruja impegnato in una gara di peti!!!!
> vado a  dirlo a ludovica e al capitano


il capitano è vivo???
che peso mi togli!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no mai successo, davvero... Ué le mie coronarie sono perfette eh...
> 
> Credo...


ma se parlavi di soffio al cuore???

A vero che sei incoerente, almeno così scrivono sul forum.......


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Racconto un episodio ridicolo e "tu ti fai del male"????
> 
> Questa proprio non l'ho capita......... è ironia???


l'ironia non riconosciuta è più dannosa di qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare.....
> chi me lo avrebbe detto nel lontano 2000 che avrei letto l'uomo di bruja impegnato in una gara di peti!!!!
> vado a dirlo a ludovica e al capitano


da ragazzo facevo anche a gara di rutti, poi ho conosciuto bruja e sono diventato un essere umano


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ironia non riconosciuta è più dannosa di qualsiasi cosa.


dai su, mi ha strizzato l'occhiolino........ l'ho vista li nell'angolino, timida timida........


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto, ci siamo solo io e te..
butta sta rete e andiamocene a farci un bianchino che mi sono rotta


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ma se parlavi di soffio al cuore???
> 
> A vero che sei incoerente, almeno così scrivono sul forum.......


E' vero è vero che sono incoerente... Ma ho letto un bellissimo libro di Crepet e esalta l'incoerenza...

E' la valvola difettosa, non le coronarie.

Mio marito aveva un problema congenito alle coronarie. Non mi ci far pensare...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' vero è vero che sono incoerente... Ma ho *letto un bellissimo libro di Crepet e esalta l'incoerenza...*
> 
> E' la valvola difettosa, non le coronarie.
> 
> Mio marito aveva un problema congenito alle coronarie. Non mi ci far pensare...


ora capisco un casino di cose e non mi stupisce più niente!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' vero è vero che sono incoerente... Ma ho letto un bellissimo libro di Crepet e esalta l'incoerenza...
> 
> E' la valvola difettosa, non le coronarie.
> 
> Mio marito aveva un problema congenito alle coronarie. Non mi ci far pensare...


va bene, ora però non dare lezioni di anatomia perchè ho voluto parlare a spanne........ cmq con un soffio al cuore, se convogli il soffio all'ano hai praticamente almeno una scoreggia al secondo


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora capisco un casino di cose e non mi stupisce più niente!!!


 
A me piace, che ci vuoi fare... sto leggendo La gioia di educare  e mi trovo d'accordo su tutto. Anche la mia firma è presa dal suo libro.


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> va bene, ora però non dare lezioni di anatomia perchè ho voluto parlare a spanne........ cmq con un soffio al cuore, se convogli il soffio all'ano hai praticamente almeno una scoreggia al secondo


 

















   mi è venuto il soffio post separazione... C'ho il corpo più intelligente della testa...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

Emm

ekappa2;335563 ha detto:
			
		

> A me piace, che ci vuoi fare... sto leggendo La gioia di educare  e mi trovo d'accordo su tutto. Anche la mia firma è presa dal suo libro.


mk, ognuno pesca nel torrente che più gli offre.
a me crepet fa cagare ma io son io..e voi non siete un cazzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	














lo so, non faccio nulla per rendermi simpatica a te..sapere che ci stiamo sul culo mi conforta...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mi è venuto il soffio post separazione... C'ho il corpo più intelligente della testa...


Comunque a parte tutte le battute, ci sono alcuni soffi cardiaci che con una corretta ginnastica, solitamente la corsa, si riesce ad eliminare perchè il muscolo cardiaco lavora meglio e pompa con più vigore


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mk, ognuno pesca nel torrente che più gli offre.
> a me crepet fa cagare ma io son io..e voi non siete un cazzo
> 
> 
> ...


E' che tu NON mi stai sul culo... Comunque avrà anche l'aria del fighetto, ma stupido non è...


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> va bene, ora però non dare lezioni di anatomia perchè ho voluto parlare a spanne........ cmq con un soffio al cuore, se convogli il soffio all'ano hai praticamente almeno una scoreggia al secondo


e son pure rimasta senza anatemi.






lettrice.......restituisci subito il maltolto





tomatomacacchiacacchia credo che cambierò aria 

	
	
		
		
	


	












bonne nuit


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mk, ognuno pesca nel torrente che più gli offre.
> a me crepet fa cagare ma io son io..e voi non siete un cazzo
> 
> 
> ...


Ci stiamo votando allo SCANNATOIO???


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' che tu NON mi stai sul culo... Comunque avrà anche l'aria del fighetto, ma stupido non è...


è consistente come una gelatina...non gli darei da curare neanche la tartarughina di casa...


non essere ipocrita..ci stiamo reciprocamente sul culo


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e son pure rimasta senza anatemi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'aria l'abbiamo già cambiata noi col culo...... tranquilla.....


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Comunque a parte tutte le battute, ci sono alcuni soffi cardiaci che con una corretta ginnastica, solitamente la corsa, si riesce ad eliminare perchè il muscolo cardiaco lavora meglio e pompa con più vigore


Davvero? Pare che il mio problema sia legato a reumatismi nel sangue avuti da piccola... Mai saputo prima, mia figlia è nata naturalmente e faticosamente... Non credevo di avere problemi, però prima di un'operazione il cardiologo mi ha riscontrato il soffio.

Non ti dico la reazione isterica che ho avuto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













e a chi ho dato la colpa.


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è consistente come una gelatina...non gli darei da curare neanche la tartarughina di casa...
> 
> 
> non essere ipocrita..ci stiamo reciprocamente sul culo


 
Anche a me sta sul culo Jovannotti


----------



## Bruja (25 Luglio 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> e son pure rimasta senza anatemi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gli anatemi sono esauriti ma la Badessa mi ha lasciato un paio di scomuniche in bianco.... possono servire? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




....notte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Anche a me sta sul culo Jovannotti


figurati!!!   tra mozart e beethoven non ho esitazioni!!!
e con questa chiudo.

ludwig  non ha eguali


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Davvero? Pare che il mio problema sia legato a reumatismi nel sangue avuti da piccola... Mai saputo prima, mia figlia è nata naturalmente e faticosamente... Non credevo di avere problemi, però prima di un'operazione il cardiologo mi ha riscontrato il soffio.
> 
> Non ti dico la reazione isterica che ho avuto...
> 
> ...


L'importante è sempre trovare a qualcuno a chi dare la colpa, e se non lo trovi, fai in modo che non si sappia............


p.s.
io sono spesso IL COLPEVOLE


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati!!! tra mozart e beethoven non ho esitazioni!!!
> e con questa chiudo.
> 
> ludwig non ha eguali


Io ho qualche difficoltà a scegliere tra quei due....... due stili diversi, ma decisamente due geni


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Gli anatemi sono esauriti ma la Badessa mi ha lasciato un paio di scomuniche in bianco.... possono servire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutto fa brodo....
fai pace con  il "bambino"
ci vuol pazienza Badessa.
tanta
notte


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> L'importante è sempre trovare a qualcuno a chi dare la colpa, e se non lo trovi,* fai in modo che non si sappia.*...........
> 
> 
> p.s.
> io sono spesso IL COLPEVOLE


No no io gliel'ho detto... pace all'anima sua...

Guarda che anche prendersi la colpa non è che risolva le cose


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no io gliel'ho detto... pace all'anima sua...
> 
> Guarda che anche prendersi la colpa non è che risolva le cose


Ti assicuro che non mi diverto a prendermele, ma me le appioppano......... quella di questa mattina poi è eclatante, ma non voglio innescare altre polemiche, stasera proprio mi voglio rilassare


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non mi diverto a prendermele, ma me le appioppano......... quella di questa mattina poi è eclatante, ma non voglio innescare altre polemiche, *stasera proprio mi voglio rilassare*


 
e fai bene


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Chissa se questo forum va bene, qui non scrive quasi mai nessuno..........
> 
> 
> * Questa sera al mio ritorno a casa* da lavoro sono "riuscito" praticamente a non parlare con mia moglie, non mi ha chiesto cosa ho fatto oggi, non mi ha chiesto spiegazioni sugli orari, non ha chiesto dove sono stato.
> ...


ao' ma non t'hanno gia' cambiato le serrature?























scusate... nun gliela fo'...me scappa...


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' ma non t'hanno gia' cambiato le serrature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stermi sei sempre più cattivo eh... Mo' ci penso io...


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

mah..


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> tutto fa brodo....
> fai pace con il "bambino"
> ci vuol pazienza Badessa.
> tanta
> notte


 
Buongiorno, mi era sfuggito il tuo post..... forse non é trapelato in modo chiaro il significato implicito, ma se leggi bene il post iniziale... la "pace" in cui spera é che continui la silenziosa non interferenza.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo i coglioni vanno in coppia ... trovati un compagno degno in questo caso.




















   grandissima! questa non è una citazione lo capisco pure io


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Chissa se questo forum va bene, qui non scrive quasi mai nessuno..........
> 
> 
> Questa sera al mio ritorno a casa da lavoro sono "riuscito" praticamente a non parlare con mia moglie, non mi ha chiesto cosa ho fatto oggi, non mi ha chiesto spiegazioni sugli orari, non ha chiesto dove sono stato.
> ...


Se vuoi attirare l'attenzione di tua moglie ... prova a scrivere un libro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Chissa se questo forum va bene, qui non scrive quasi mai nessuno..........
> 
> 
> Questa sera al mio ritorno a casa da lavoro sono "riuscito" praticamente a non parlare con mia moglie, non mi ha chiesto cosa ho fatto oggi, non mi ha chiesto spiegazioni sugli orari, non ha chiesto dove sono stato.
> ...


Cos'è 'sta storia che non so niente ... ?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Cos'è 'sta storia che non so niente ... ?


siccome biutttiful è andato in vacanza non ci fanno mancare niente...


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*già*



Brugola ha detto:


> siccome biutttiful è andato in vacanza non ci fanno mancare niente...


 
Vero, anche per creare continuità alle ultime tendenze-forum...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. e pensare che non ho mai seguito Beautiful !!! 
Tra l'altro da noi é arrivato quando ormai in America era alla frutta, aveva seguito soprattutto nel Middel West... "Brooke" quando é venuta in Italia si é meravigliata di avere tanta popolarità. 
La poverella se dalle sue parti va al supermercato non se la fila nessuno... e parliamo di un paese che ha un potente star-system.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vero, anche per creare continuità alle ultime tendenze-forum......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensa a come siamo messi male quaggiu' in Itaglia


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa a come siamo messi male quaggiu' in Itaglia


 
Io vedo quasi sempre "un posto al sole"...mi vergogno un pò a dirlo ma mi piace


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io vedo quasi sempre "un posto al sole"...mi vergogno un pò a dirlo ma mi piace


Hanno un po' esagerato con le tresche per farlo durare tanto, ma è un prodotto dignitoso... a me piace...


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hanno un po' esagerato con le tresche per farlo durare tanto, ma è un prodotto dignitoso... a me piace...


Si, in effetti adesso esagerano un pò...si mischiano troppo fra di loro e la maggior parte vive nello stesso condominio. Ci vorrebbe gente nuova...insieme alla vecchia ovviamente.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io vedo quasi sempre "un posto al sole"...mi vergogno un pò a dirlo ma mi piace



Evita ... scapppa ... se no mi diventi come qualcuna ... ... ... chiaro no?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io vedo quasi sempre "un posto al sole"...mi vergogno un pò a dirlo ma mi piace


anch'io!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  lo adoro ma siccome ho anch'io un po' di decenza quello estivo no..


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io vedo quasi sempre "un posto al sole"...mi vergogno un pò a dirlo ma mi piace


sei una lurida copiona.
lo vedo dal secolo scorso.
madonnnina...credo di  amarti..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Va bene lo dico... a me piacevano le canzoni di Carmen


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hanno un po' esagerato con le tresche per farlo durare tanto, ma è un prodotto dignitoso... a me piace...


è incredibile cosa riescano a fare con tre o quattro personaggi mescolandoli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è incredibile cosa riescano a fare con tre o quattro personaggi mescolandoli


Una volta mi sembravano esagerati....


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2008)

un posto al sole è la mia condanna...lo vede tutta la famiglia (tranne me: non per snobismo. Ai tempi ho guardato il Dracula Brasiliano, ed è tutto dire. Ma proprio non mi prende quella finta Napoli che sembra Ginevra)


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

ma cazzo guardate?!? è chiaro che poi sparate cazzate sul forum ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ma cazzo guardate?!? è chiaro che poi sparate cazzate sul forum ...


Tu cosa guardi?


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu cosa guardi?


tutti i tipi di sport e i canali discovery channel e national G ... ogni tanto qualche film.
piuttosto che vedere serial mi guardo i simpson o altri cartoni animati. ti posso parlare di come si riproduce il babbuino al limite ... ma stronzate non ne vedo ne sento ... quelle che leggi le partorisco dalla mia mente malata. sono farina del mio sacco


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Io guardo Top Gear


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Luglio 2008)

Io adoro Squadra Speciale Cobra 11.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tutti i tipi di sport e i canali discovery channel e national G ... ogni tanto qualche film.
> piuttosto che vedere serial mi guardo i simpson o altri cartoni animati. ti posso parlare di come si riproduce il babbuino al limite ... ma stronzate non ne vedo ne sento ... quelle che leggi le partorisco dalla mia mente malata. sono farina del mio sacco


Forse il troppo sport visto e non fatto ti provoca un eccesso di aggressività.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ma cazzo guardate?!? è chiaro che poi sparate cazzate sul forum ...


che bastardo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ma che vuol dire??
io mi sparavo pure le telenovelas (da ragazzina eh??) e guarda che personcina seria sono diventata


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Io guardo Paso Adelante...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io guardo Paso Adelante...


ok lo ammetto..mi sto sparando le repliche di dinasty ma non mi piacciono..


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io adoro Squadra Speciale Cobra 11.....


ah semir...mi accopperà....
io guardavo dallas, dancing days, dinasty, un posto al sole, jag..., rex, e perfino...e qua mi sputtano per il resto della vita....il bello delle donne.
ok....poi mi pento e cancello....ma il bello delle donne era intrigante....


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Io leggo Tradimento.net


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei una lurida copiona.
> lo vedo dal secolo scorso.
> madonnnina...credo di amarti..


 
...anche io...


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei una lurida copiona.
> lo vedo dal secolo scorso.
> madonnnina...credo di  amarti..





Ranatan ha detto:


> ...anche io...


... che carine!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah semir...mi accopperà....
> io guardavo dallas, dancing days, dinasty, un posto al sole, jag..., rex, e perfino...e qua mi sputtano per il resto della vita....*il bello delle donne*.
> ok....poi mi pento e cancello....ma il bello delle donne era intrigante....


Oddio, che schifo!!! Lo guardava anche mia mamma ed avendo la tv in comune dovevo ciucciarmelo anch'io....due palle paurose!! Ma come facevi a guardarlo con interesse? 
Io sono x le forze dell'ordine: RIS, Distretto di Polizia come serie. film di mafia (anche perchè c'è spesso Raoul Bova che un figo da paura), documentari. Avete visto che cagata voyager???


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse il troppo sport visto e non fatto ti provoca un eccesso di aggressività.


che è questa la cazzata della centomilionesima puntata di beautiful? Ho appena terminato un campionato (vinto) di calcio a 11, d'estate tornei vari e partite con gli amici (l'ultima giocata ieri sera mentre scrivevate sul forum) ... poi gioco, anche se meno assiduamente, a beach volley, basket, tennis .... scopa scopone scientifico tressette briscola poker ramino scala 40 ....
spara un'altra diagnosi che questa è andata male .... 
p.s.: ah non dire che sono aggressivo perchè perdo spesso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> che è questa la cazzata della centomilionesima puntata di beautiful? Ho appena terminato un campionato (vinto) di calcio a 11, d'estate tornei vari e partite con gli amici (l'ultima giocata ieri sera mentre scrivevate sul forum) ... poi gioco, anche se meno assiduamente, a beach volley, basket, tennis .... scopa scopone scientifico tressette briscola poker ramino scala 40 ....
> spara un'altra diagnosi che questa è andata male ....
> p.s.: ah non dire che sono aggressivo perchè perdo spesso


Siamo così sicuri che non sei clone di una donna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Oddio, che schifo!!! Lo guardava anche mia mamma ed avendo la tv in comune dovevo ciucciarmelo anch'io....due palle paurose!! Ma come facevi a guardarlo con interesse?
> Io sono x le forze dell'ordine: RIS, Distretto di Polizia come serie. film di mafia (anche perchè c'è spesso Raoul Bova che un figo da paura), documentari. Avete visto che cagata voyager???


Ogni racconto (fatto attraverso qualsiasi media orale, scritto o visivo) ha diversi livelli di lettura.
Se si dovessero guardare solo cose di qualità elevata avremmo una ben limitata scelta.
Poi dipende dal livello di sopportazione individuale riuscire a vedere cose che, in quel momento, non ci corrispondono.
Io ho un alto livello di sopportazione....credo che si sia capito...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho guardato anch'io (molto parzialmente...vedevo sempre solo la fine della puntata ...non ricordo quale fosse il mio "appuntamento fisso" precedente) Il bello delle donne.
Mi divertiva tantissimo sia l'uso della colonna sonora sia alcuni personaggi: la perfida interpretata dalla De Sio era fantastica o l'ingenua interpretata da Eva Grimaldi da scompisciarsi. 
Se poi altri lo seguivano appassionandosi alle vicende come io non facevo non mi sentirei di definirli in nessun caso in modo dispregiativo.
E mi sembra che sia sempre interessante capire cosa è gradito e/o forma la cultura popolare di un paese.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni racconto (fatto attraverso qualsiasi media orale, scritto o visivo) ha diversi livelli di lettura.
> Se si dovessero guardare solo cose di qualità elevata avremmo una ben limitata scelta.
> Poi dipende dal livello di sopportazione individuale riuscire a vedere cose che, in quel momento, non ci corrispondono.
> Io ho un alto livello di sopportazione....credo che si sia capito...
> ...


Non è dispregiativo. E' un'opinione a me il bello delle donne fà cordialmente schifo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni racconto (fatto attraverso qualsiasi media orale, scritto o visivo) ha diversi livelli di lettura.
> Se si dovessero guardare solo cose di qualità elevata avremmo una ben limitata scelta.
> Poi dipende dal livello di sopportazione individuale riuscire a vedere cose che, in quel momento, non ci corrispondono.
> Io ho un alto livello di sopportazione....credo che si sia capito...
> ...


Questa è la scusa solita usata da chi non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni. Se io guardassi certi programmi direi semplicemente che li guardo perchè mi piacciono.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siamo così sicuri che non sei clone di una donna.


amen ... questa l'hai azzeccata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Questa è la scusa solita usata da chi non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni. Se io guardassi certi programmi direi semplicemente che li guardo perchè mi piacciono.


Quale delle due ragioni motiva il fatto che continuo a leggerti?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quale delle due ragioni motiva il fatto che continuo a leggerti?


finalmente stai migliorando...


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quale delle due ragioni motiva il fatto che continuo a leggerti?


se mi leggi o no ... a me poco me ne fotte ... non c'è una ragione specifica, probabilmente ti attraggo, ma non pensare che prima o poi te la chiedo perchè non accadrà mai!


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se mi leggi o no ... a me poco me ne fotte ... non c'è una ragione specifica, probabilmente ti attraggo, ma non pensare che prima o poi te la chiedo perchè non accadrà mai!



CRUDELE!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma dove son finite le buone maniere


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se mi leggi o no ... a me poco me ne fotte ... non c'è una ragione specifica, probabilmente ti attraggo, ma non pensare che prima o poi te la chiedo perchè non accadrà mai!


non la chiederai.
la supplicherai.
è il vostro destino


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non la chiederai.
> la supplicherai.
> è il vostro destino


ma si usano ancora i confetti???

......che buoooooni!!!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma si usano ancora i confetti???
> 
> ......che buoooooni!!!


guarda che mi metto l'avatar con la brugola pelosa...
attenzione!!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda che mi metto l'avatar con *la brugola pelosa...*
> attenzione!!!



... e meglio il cono


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e meglio il cono


 
sei come la goccia del proverbio cinese tu..


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*uff*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma si usano ancora i confetti???
> 
> ......che buoooooni!!!


 
Il solito portoghese imbucato.... che fai tieni il conto delle pubblicazioni di nozze e ti presenti al pranzo dicendo alternativamente che sei amico della sposa o dello sposo???

















Bruja


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei come la goccia del proverbio cinese tu..


ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


e che non l'avevo capito?


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se mi leggi o no ... a me poco me ne fotte ... non c'è una ragione specifica, probabilmente ti attraggo, ma non pensare che prima o poi te la chiedo perchè non accadrà mai!


ma che cafone


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il solito portoghese imbucato.... che fai tieni il conto delle pubblicazioni di nozze e ti presenti al pranzo dicendo alternativamente che sei amico della sposa o dello sposo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















kazzo ma tu hai una mente malata...per chi mi prendi???

Ps: non mi quotare cosi' il cav. non puccia
il pane...


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cafone


Mine', hai esagerato...

bastava solo...cafone...

si sciala eh?


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cafone


e quindi? dov'è la novità che rilevi? è come se io ti facessi notare che sei supponente e ... non vado oltre per carità di patria


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e quindi? dov'è la novità che rilevi? è come se io ti facessi notare che sei supponente e ... non vado oltre per carità di patria


in effetti
hai ragione.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Luglio 2008)

è un bel gesto ammettere che un cafone ha ragione. brava


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Stermì*



Sterminator ha detto:


> kazzo ma tu hai una mente malata...per chi mi prendi???
> 
> Ps: non mi quotare cosi' il cav. non puccia
> il pane...


Mi appello al 5° emendamento (conta anche qui che tu sappia?) .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Stermì*



Sterminator ha detto:


> kazzo ma tu hai una mente malata...per chi mi prendi???
> 
> Ps: non mi quotare cosi' il cav. non puccia
> il pane...


Mi appello al 5° emendamento (conta anche qui che tu sappia?) .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cafone


che poi pensavo ... la mia è cafonaggine, e non una battuta, invece la tua su alesera era una battuta.
sì sei proprio supponente ... ma non dico nulla di nuovo

p.s.: ah ... immagino che tu nella vita reale sia circondata da amiche vere ....


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> p.s.: ah ... immagino che tu nella vita reale sia circondata da amiche vere ....


 
son curiosa di sapere il perchè di questa frase.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

siete un branco di cafoni e pure rompicoglioni-
tiè


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siete un branco di cafoni e pure rompicoglioni-
> tiè


AUGH, così parlò dal letto di dolore!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Come stai?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siete un branco di cafoni e pure rompicoglioni-
> tiè



Dai vieni con me per i mari della Sardegna nel nostro overcraft d'amore...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> AUGH, così parlò dal letto di dolore!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come una gallina che cova l'uovo


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai vieni con me per i mari della Sardegna nel nostro overcraft d'amore...


chi guida??


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi guida??



Tu... io faccio da motore con la mia pressione 240-360 di massima


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu... io faccio da motore con la mia pressione 240-360 di massima


io scoreggio e tu dai di motore.
Ok


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *io scoreggio* e tu dai di motore.
> Ok


Brava cosi' gasiamo le aragoste e non ci appesantiamo con lo strascico


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io scoreggio e tu dai di motore.
> Ok


con 2 erre




ps anatema


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> con 2 erre
> 
> 
> ps anatema


Insomma non metti in conto che un peto di qua, uno di là, qualche consonante la si può pure perdere per strada!!?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma non metti in conto che un peto di qua, uno di là, qualche consonante la si può pure perdere per strada!!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....anche tu, bruja
allora davvero non ce la posso proprio fare!


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> .....anche tu, bruja
> allora davvero non ce la posso proprio fare!


Il problema é che pretendi la perfezione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se mi leggi o no ... a me poco me ne fotte ... non c'è una ragione specifica, probabilmente ti attraggo, ma non pensare che prima o poi te la chiedo perchè non accadrà mai!


Meno male ...non potrei concederti la mia mano prima di tre anni e non amo i fidanzamenti lunghi.


----------

